# peugeot 106 oil leak



## pencil (Nov 21, 2004)

1996 Peugeot 106 Escapade

right here's the problem, have a 106 in tidy condition, just spent on new exaust, tyres, discs, to get it through th MOT. Body is sound so a bit of work is something the car deserves.

Problem, I have an oil leak which is getting on my nerves. I have looked all over the engine and have decided that there are three possible places for the leak to occur, please correct me if otherwise.

a) camshaft seal
b) Crankcase seal
c) Head gasket

Have visualy checked the top two and there is no oil on the timing belt and all looks ok. Have cleaned the engine to see where the leak is coming from and am sure its the head gasket.
Am i correct in saying that there is an oil way that goes through the head to feed oil to the valves and that there is an 'O' ring that sometimes splits causing this type of leak?
any thoughts ????
Cheers


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Probably valve cover gasket, that sits on top of the head, common
problem, for most vehicles. Depending on how much room you have
a easy fix.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning pencil, if it is the head gasket leaking that is quite nasty, your suspicion would likely be accurate.

Really clean the suspect area and use a decent light and mirror to confirm it.

Modern head gaskets generally no longer use the old idea of supplying an "O" ring with the head gasket to insert into the oil gallery position, but have rubberised "screen printed" kinds of areas on the actual head gasket.

The actual oil pressure in that gallery is probably in the order of 60 PSI at times and any time oil is observed coming out of the area (seepage appearing on the outside of the engine) it indicates a problem. If you poke at the gasket area of leakage it usually worsens.
Usually it happens on older engines that have had repeated overheat cycles. 

There is no fix apart from having to remove the head, have it machined and tested, and replace that gasket set and seals. (and probably the head bolts and belts etc.)

This is one of those jobs that need consideration as to how far to go with the repair, like should you have the valve seats/guides replaced/ground, exhaust valves replaced/ground, and numerous little head work jobs that add to the cost.

You can't just pull the head off and replace the gasket! 
The head surface will invariably be untrue!

BTW. Different head gasket designs have revised methods of torquing and the instructions on the replacement head gasket take precedence over any standing maintenance manual instructions.

Commisserations,

Cheers, qldit..


----------

